# Thanksgiving Day Bulge - by Jake JMJ) ~BBW (Multiple) Eating fantasy, ~XWG



## Britt Reid (Aug 21, 2012)

_~BBW (Multiple) Eating fantasy, ~XWG_ &#8211; wishing upon a star produces an explosion

[Ed note - by fan request, a recovered oldie from the wayback machine]

*Thanksgiving Day Bulge 
by Jake (JMJ)​*
Allison hated her sister Melinda. Both girls had recently come home from college, and already Allison was getting torn apart by her family for putting on the “Freshman 15.” She knew that tomorrow would be even worse. So what if she put on 20 pounds? She didn't think it was such a big deal. 

Allison glanced in the mirror and lifted up her shirt. She saw that she no longer had her six pack; instead a little pot belly had formed and Allison loved it. She wasn't exactly gaining weight on purpose, but she wasn't about to go on a diet either. Her long blond hair framed her pretty face, and her now shapelier breasts looked even better. Allison heard her door knob turn and quickly put her shirt down. Her anorexic twin walked in, face full of pride. 

Melinda had actually lost weight at college and now never ate. Allison couldn't believe how thing she was now; she almost looked like a pre-pubescent boy. The ripping began afresh though as Melinda kept making fun of Allison's gain. 

After storming out of the room, Allison went for a walk. It was a nice night and she just needed to get out of the house. As she looked up, she saw no stars in the sky except for one twinkling glimmer. Thinking back on old traditions and myths, she decided to take a gamble and wish upon this star. 

*Allison*: _I wish that my sister was fatter then me, and that my parents would accept someone being heavy. Ah who am I kidding, wishes don't come true anyway. _

Dejected, Allison made the slow walk home and went straight to bed, ignoring all of the jokes. Thinking things couldn't get any worse, she almost didn't hear her sister munching loudly on a chocolate bar as she made her way to her own room. She didn’t know it yet, but things were going to be different in the Miller home from now on. 

Allison woke up the next morning to the smell of bacon. She got up and washed up before heading downstairs for breakfast. As she walked downstairs, she couldn't believe her eyes. Melinda was sitting down at the table wolfing down mounds of scrambled eggs and bacon. 

Allison sat down and couldn't believe how much her sister was putting away. Her mother put another big plate on the table and told her to dig in. Allison figured everyone was making jokes, but she pigged out anyway. Her sister was just wolfing the food down and showed no signs of slowing down. Allison for some reason was hungry as well and tried keeping pace with her sister but eventually fell short. 

After almost two hours of constant pigging out, the two sisters got up to go get ready. Allison looked over at her sister and saw that she was noticeably heavier then she was last night, at least 20 pounds heavier. She had filled out all over making her look, well, normal. 

As Allison went through her closet she saw a dress that she had never seen before, a blue one that the tag said was an 8 but it just couldn't have been, it was so huge! For some reason, Allison couldn't resist putting it on and as she did so, she realized she was swimming in it, but it was still fitting enough for her to wear. 

Walking out of the room, Melinda was wearing the exact same dress only in red. Melinda giggled and told Allison she looked good. Melinda reached into her handbag and pulled out a candy bar and then handed her sister one as well. Allison had no idea what was going on but could tell that Melinda had added a few pounds again and even though her dress was huge, Allison could see that her panties were riding up her butt cheeks. Laughing, the big girl laughed and just headed downstairs to see her parents. 

Once going downstairs, their mother ushered them into the kitchen and told them to dig in again. Both sisters tore into the food and just ate all the appetizers non-stop. Cold cut sandwiches, anti-pasta, salads, everything. As they ate, the sisters grew larger. Melinda seemed oblivious to everything but the food in front of her. Their father walked in and kissed both on the back of the neck and let them just eat to their hearts content. He smiled and just grabbed a sandwich and began watching some of the Lions game. 

Allison glanced back to her sister whose face seemed to be filling out, but that might have been because it was stuffed with food. Lower down, Allison saw that Melinda's breasts were growing rounder and fatter by the second; easily becoming an impressive 36 C. Hours ago she was barely an A. Her stomach was also growing larger, and even through the enormous fabric you could see that flabby belly. Things were going well in Allison's head. 

Three hours later, it was now four o'clock . Mrs. Miller told them both that dinner would be ready in two hours. Struggling to get up, Allison looked down and saw that she too had grown significantly. She quickly headed up the stairs and into the bathroom and got on the scale. 

The dial spun around to 185, a forty five pound gain from yesterday. Allison almost freaked out; no one can gain that much weight that quickly! Smiling, she looked in the mirror to admire her pounds, her breasts and belly were the main benefactors. Her belly was rumbling under her dress and she realized she was hungry once again. For some reason, it didn't bother her and she understood that her wish had indeed come true. It was going to be a fulfilling Thanksgiving. 

Exiting the bathroom, Melinda was heard munching in her room. Peaking in so as not to be noticed, Allison saw her sister on the bed stuffing herself with cookies and candy. Melinda was definitely bigger then Allison now, her second chin jiggling as she shoveled more goodies into her mouth. Melinda was clearly going to be bottom heavy as her ass just filled up like a living balloon. 

Allison was stunned that the dress seemed to be getting tighter, as it had been obvious that the dress had to be at least 6 sizes too big to begin with. Shaking her head, she went back into her room and dropped her shoes. As she did she saw that there was a box under her bed. Lifting up the cover she was amazed to see that there was loads of junk food in the box. In an instant, Allison began tearing open wrappers and stuffing them into her mouth. After twenty minutes, she had finished off the junk and groggily fell asleep. 

A few hours later, Allison woke up to her mother yelling for her to get up. As she did, she noticed that she once again had gotten fatter. Groaning as she sat up, she realized that she couldn't see over her breasts, but as she put her hands on her stomach, she could tell that it was bigger then her breasts. Walking, well now waddling towards the door, she bumped into her desk with her wide hips. Shrugging it off she entered the bathroom to hop on the scale. It read 235 and Allison couldn't have been happier. She waddled out of the bathroom and to the kitchen, she had to get some food in her system because she was starving! 

As she sat down, she glanced over and saw how fat her sister was. Easily over 250, Melinda was getting rather obese. She quickly shoved a turkey leg into her mouth, getting skin all over her face and dress. Allison snatched up the mound of mash potatoes in front of her and just used the serving spoon to eat it all. The two girls were making their rounds as their parents just ate their adequate meals. 

After the first hour, Mr. and Mrs. Miller had already left the table and began putting more and more food on the table. The girls were eating non-stop, their weights increasing it seemed with each bite. Soon, Allison had to move her chair back because her breasts and belly were forcing her further away from the table. Melinda meanwhile had to accept another dining room chair from her father because her ass was growing too wide for her to fit properly on the one she was currently using. She nonchalantly just lifted her self up just enough to slide her left ass-cheek on the chair as she shoved a large heaping of stuffing into her mouth. The scene seemed normal to everyone as the gormandisizing continued. 

Halfway through the feast, Allison noticed that her dress was actually beginning to get tight. She looked down and realized that the seams around her gut were beginning to separate, the light brown flesh beginning to show. Shockingly, Melinda's dress still seemed to be a little big. Allison just reached back into the food, not wanting her fatter sister to steal her servings. 

As they ate, the parents just smiled, enjoying the site in front of them, watching their children eat their hearts out. Neither girl saw this as they were just too focused on their meal. The food just was sooo good and plentiful and Allison wanted to eat it all. She never knew that food would taste that good! Grabbing another drum stick, she felt a slight release in the dress and saw that it had ripped at the sides, exposing her large love handles. Relieved that she had more room, Allison once again tore in with a vengeance. 

After four hours of pigging out, the table was full of empty platters and plates, all the food having gone into two very fat girls' stomachs. Belching rather loudly, Melinda tried rising from her chairs but couldn't. Her ass had gotten stuck in the chair and prevented her from getting up. Meanwhile, Allison's dress had been completely ruined. It had ripped all along the sides and her gut had pushed past the bursting point out front. 

Looking past her over inflated breasts, Allison began rubbing her full belly. Allison slowly stood up, but quickly got tired because she wasn't accustomed to her new weight. Waddling up the stairs, she sensed that something about the structure of the house wasn't right. The steps seemed smaller and also the staircase appeared to be wider. Panting with each slow step, she finally made it up the stairs and headed to the bathroom. 

Waddling through the now extra wide door, Allison saw that their was no longer a shower in the bathroom, it was just a large hot tub looking bathtub in the corner. Also, a large industrial sized scale was next to it. Stepping on it, Allison heard the machine tell her that she now weighed 385 pounds. Glancing in the mirror, she could tell that it was true. Her double chin jiggled as she turned her head to get a better look at her new body. 

Her large breasts obviously burst out of her bra as they were now sagging down to where her midsection used to be. Her large gut now hung just above her knees and swayed with each breath she took. Her arms were the size of her old thighs, and her fingers were tremendously pudgy. Below the waist, Allison saw that her hips and ass hadn't lost out on their share of fat and bulged provocatively through the tight dress. 

Winking at her reflection, Allison made the short walk to her room and was even more surprised to see that everything was reinforced by steel and that the clothes in her closet were also updated. Grinning, Allison put on a baggy sweat suit and headed downstairs to finish off desert. 

Once downstairs, Allison saw the Melinda was once again eating, only now she was on the floor with the chairs crushed beneath her. Her large hips swallowed up a great chunk of the cold tile floor, her poor panties stretched wide across her mammoth ass. She had apple pie and pumpkin pie place on her gigantic stomach and was just devouring each one in two bites. 

Allison just plopped down next to her sister and began stuffing her own face once again. However, while she was still hungry, it wasn't as before when she just couldn't get enough. Now it seemed that her appetite seemed to be waning with each bite. After only a few deserts, she bowed out. Clearly however, she could tell that she had still put on a few pounds, but nowhere near as with her other meals. 

Realizing that she was done fattening up for the day, Allison got up to go to bed but was stopped by her mother. Her mother told her to finish feeding her hungry sister and then help her to bed. Eagerly, Allison began shoving forkfuls of food into her sisters waiting mouth. Each bite seemed to add more girth to her already massive body, and Allison couldn't even feed her fast enough. Pies, Cakes, Ice cream, everything found its way into the now obese Melinda's stomach. 

Finally, the feast was over. Melinda belched and farted at the same time, sending ripples through her poundage. Grunting and with her sisters help, Melinda got to her feet. The past ten pumpkin pies had caused her dress to burst apart. Her panties were now wedged tightly up her ass, the floss clinging for dear life. 

Melinda’s belly now covered her huge thighs and knees, and Allison couldn't believe how big her sister was. Her obese twin took each slow step, her mass just taking up so much space that Allison had to stay behind her to get up the stairs. Pushing her sister's ass, her hands got sucked into the flab. Giggling, Melinda told her that she was happy to have a few helping hands back there. Allison laughed and just continued helping the now fat Melinda to the bathroom. She had to see how fat she now was. 

Barely getting on the scale, Melinda tried to stand up with out leaning on anything to mess up the reading. The scale groaned as it spit out a number, 531. 531 pounds! Allison sighed as she let out a sigh of relief. Her sister outweighed her by over one hundred pounds! She couldn't contain herself as she guided her sister to her bed, the excess flab just oozing out over the edges of the bed. 

Melinda quickly fell asleep and Allison went back to her room. Glancing around the room, she realized her bookbag was nowhere to be found. Looking on her computer, she realized that she was taking online college classes. Smiling, she was happy that wishes do sometimes come true, and she just couldn't wait to walk outside again tomorrow and maybe wish for a boyfriend, at least she knew she'd wish for it to be Thanksgiving again so she could get some more delicious food!


----------



## Ravens-son (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you! I could have sworn I already had this in my personal library. Better save it quick.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 5, 2020)

Loved it, loved it, loved it more please


----------

